
George Lucas Criticizes Latest ‘Star Wars’ Installment - ktamura
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/31/movies/george-lucas-criticizes-latest-star-wars-installment.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817798](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10817798)

